# IMPORTANT BEWARE of SCAM



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

This one is specifically focused on visa holders PR or otherwise from India.

You will receive a call from a 'Rachel Morgan' who will tell you that you have not completed a CIS enrollment which is supposed to be done at Australian High Commission in India. She will say that she is calling from Customs House Canberra and that she is with Customs and Border Protection

She will give you details of the customs board line and even provide you with a case ID. the board line exists but the case id is fictitious.

She will say that she can send an officer to do the enrollment for you and that you should keep your passport and a proof of payment of charges for the enrollment with you.

She will tell you that the enrollment charges will be 850 dollars of which 460 will be refunded when the officer meets you for filling the enrollment form

She will also tell you the payment needs to be made through the post office to the Australian High Commission. The details of how payment needs to be made will become vague if you press for details

All of these however is a scam

I got the call a while back and since it sounded suspicious I called the Customs Watch number and spoke to them. They confirmed it was a scam. I got a call back from an officer of the customs investigation unit and they confirmed its a scam targeted specifically at Indians mostly around Canberra 

I am in perth and since I got this call I suspect they are expanding. they will have details about where you are living and working. So be careful with how you are providing information over the internet

If you get the call and are not sure call Customs Watch on 1800 06 1800 to confirm.


----------



## ntgobinath (Jan 22, 2012)

*Thanks, but I fooled already!!*

Thanks for the info to the public but it was late when I read this message. I already paid this ppl with $1750. I'll share the story soon.


----------



## sallylinda (Feb 23, 2013)

This scam is a true thing happening all over . Thanks for the share this can make awareness to many.


----------



## ntgobinath (Jan 22, 2012)

*Here the story*

Same SCAM but time is for me to get fooled or fooled myself!! I am shame on myself but at the same time, I cannot stop myself from sharing this with all of you and I don’t want to give the chance to others to be in my position.

There was a person in the name of “Rachel Morgan” called me and claiming herself as an Immigration case officer, she asked me that I need to have a CIS number as per the current requirement of Australia and the case has been already created by Australian High Commission of New Delhi and the information shared to Indian Govt. Also, they requested me to send the amount $855 to Australian High Commission in New Delhi. I paid the amount and there was a mistake in my name in the transaction and they asked me to pay the amount again, also they informed that they will be refunding the money back to my account, hence I paid the money again. So, I lost around $1750 yesterday. 

She told me my PR will be on hold until I transfer the money

Points to be noted why I believed this person;

1.	She given the exact Australian High Commission address as a recipient address (Australian High Commission, 1/50 Shatipath, Chanakyapuri, New Delhi), but the receipient name is Vinod Kumar (I should have waken up but not)
2.	She given the correct address and contact number of Immigration in Canberra
3.	She was more of an Australian accent
4.	They have few details about me like Full name, DOB, what visa I am holding, etc – I am not sure how they have these details.
5. I recently applied for PR and sent my passport for PCC, so I was awaiting for something from Govt and this call is co-incidence. I just went myself into the trap because of the need.

I just searched in the web and found few information regarding the same. 

DIAC warning to 457 visa holders;

Phone scam warning for visa-holders in Australia - DIAC Online Newsroom

A departmental spokesman said it was a well organised ruse to con visa holders into transferring a purported ‘penalty payment’ offshore when none is needed. – This is very true, they are well trained and knowing most of the process of Govt.

Recent news from Migration of Australia;

AEMS remind clients be careful of the latest scam | Australian Education & Migration Services


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

ntgobinath said:


> Same SCAM but time is for me to get fooled or fooled myself!! I am shame on myself but at the same time, I cannot stop myself from sharing this with all of you and I don’t want to give the chance to others to be in my position.
> 
> There was a person in the name of “Rachel Morgan” called me and claiming herself as an Immigration case officer, she asked me that I need to have a CIS number as per the current requirement of Australia and the case has been already created by Australian High Commission of New Delhi and the information shared to Indian Govt. Also, they requested me to send the amount $855 to Australian High Commission in New Delhi. I paid the amount and there was a mistake in my name in the transaction and they asked me to pay the amount again, also they informed that they will be refunding the money back to my account, hence I paid the money again. So, I lost around $1750 yesterday.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing.
Now you know not to put up your entire life on Internet. Someone's watching you all the time.
~"Person of Interest"


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

ntgobinath said:


> Same SCAM but time is for me to get fooled or fooled myself!! I am shame on myself but at the same time, I cannot stop myself from sharing this with all of you and I don’t want to give the chance to others to be in my position.
> 
> There was a person in the name of “Rachel Morgan” called me and claiming herself as an Immigration case officer, she asked me that I need to have a CIS number as per the current requirement of Australia and the case has been already created by Australian High Commission of New Delhi and the information shared to Indian Govt. Also, they requested me to send the amount $855 to Australian High Commission in New Delhi. I paid the amount and there was a mistake in my name in the transaction and they asked me to pay the amount again, also they informed that they will be refunding the money back to my account, hence I paid the money again. So, I lost around $1750 yesterday.
> 
> ...


i strongly suggest you report your experience to DIAC's fraud department here: Migration Fraud

and anyone fallen victim to this scam should probably do the same. It's the only way such scams will come to an end.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

_shel said:


> Thanks now made sticky just direct people to the thread.
> 
> Id say these guys are probably getting your details sold on through one of the many dodgy agents in India who you may have used, and an initial consultation with etc. One good reason to steer clear & do it yourself or use registered magenta


Thanks Shel for making this as Sticky... Any new members who joins the forum will 1st look at this..

I also got a Call Today, However I just told them I also want to Join this Network and be part of their Scam! I asked that lady how much % I will get.. and she immediately Hung up..

However I could not get her mobile Number, as it was displayed as UNKNOWN...

Regards
RK


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2013)

ntgobinath said:


> Same SCAM but time is for me to get fooled or fooled myself!! I am shame on myself but at the same time, I cannot stop myself from sharing this with all of you and I don’t want to give the chance to others to be in my position.
> 
> There was a person in the name of “Rachel Morgan” called me and claiming herself as an Immigration case officer, she asked me that I need to have a CIS number as per the current requirement of Australia and the case has been already created by Australian High Commission of New Delhi and the information shared to Indian Govt. Also, they requested me to send the amount $855 to Australian High Commission in New Delhi. I paid the amount and there was a mistake in my name in the transaction and they asked me to pay the amount again, also they informed that they will be refunding the money back to my account, hence I paid the money again. So, I lost around $1750 yesterday.
> 
> ...


 Did you pay this with an Australian card? If so you may get your money back. Notify DIAC, notify the police and the card provider.


----------



## ntgobinath (Jan 22, 2012)

_shel said:


> Did you pay this with an Australian card? If so you may get your money back. Notify DIAC, notify the police and the card provider.


No, they asked me to transfer through Western Union. To give you heads up who don't know the process of WU, this will be a instant transfer, once you share the transaction number, anyone can easily take out the money just showing the photo ID. All will be done in a minutes of time.

The whole last week, I am going mad. Not just because I lost money, but still looking for how I got into this trap.


----------



## ntgobinath (Jan 22, 2012)

_shel said:


> Thanks now made sticky just direct people to the thread.
> 
> Id say these guys are probably getting your details sold on through one of the many dodgy agents in India who you may have used, had an initial consultation with etc. One good reason to steer clear & do it yourself or use registered agent


Thanks, these scam group is not just started, this is just a new scam from them. Please look at the the below thread, different scam with different idea to cheat during 2011.

www.scamwarners.com • View topic - Rental Scammer - [email protected]


----------



## LaFleur (Dec 15, 2012)

*Shocked at Y-Axis*



_shel said:


> Thanks now made sticky just direct people to the thread.
> 
> Id say these guys are probably getting your details sold on through one of the many dodgy agents in India who you may have used, had an initial consultation with etc. One good reason to steer clear & do it yourself or use registered agent


I was actually shocked when we walked into Y-Axis, Bangalore a couple of months ago to get a sense of the Aus immigration process - In the lobby/waiting area, they place these big file holders with a big board displaying "Success Stories" year wise along with a few magazines etc.. I simply thought they were testimonials from customers and picked up a file while waiting. To my surprise, they had photocopies of ACS/Vestass Certification letters, Grant letters, Employment letters with all kinds of sensitive information like Name, DOBs, Passport#, Employment info!!

I felt uneasy and skeptical about going through Y-Axis then and there. But we spoke to them nonetheless, got some basic information (which we had already researched on DIAC website) and decided to go ahead and start the process ourselves.

Anyone with a malicious intent could easily have access to all this information. Folks in India be careful with such agents - we don't have a strong data protection system in place yet.

Take Care and Good Luck!


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

LaFleur said:


> I was actually shocked when we walked into Y-Axis, Bangalore a couple of months ago to get a sense of the Aus immigration process - In the lobby/waiting area, they place these big file holders with a big board displaying "Success Stories" year wise along with a few magazines etc.. I simply thought they were testimonials from customers and picked up a file while waiting. To my surprise, they had photocopies of ACS/Vestass Certification letters, Grant letters, Employment letters with all kinds of sensitive information like Name, DOBs, Passport#, Employment info!!
> 
> I felt uneasy and skeptical about going through Y-Axis then and there. But we spoke to them nonetheless, got some basic information (which we had already researched on DIAC website) and decided to go ahead and start the process ourselves.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I just spoke to them in July last year and just bu speaking to me for 10 mins, the lady said I am eligible for PR and asked me to pay some money front for evaluation. The Consultants in India just want to lock you by asking you to pay the fees. There may be some good consultants however majority of them are only after Money and do not follow process and policies clearly.

Regards
RK


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

_shel said:


> Thanks now made sticky just direct people to the thread.
> 
> Id say these guys are probably getting your details sold on through one of the many dodgy agents in India who you may have used, had an initial consultation with etc. One good reason to steer clear & do it yourself or use registered agent


I think these days people put there entire life on the web. Facebook is like a 10 times meal a day . Addiing to it Linkedin has even more critical info - You can know what someone has been doing professionally in there entire life and that too from exact dates - like start and end date. Such sources always add to such scams.

I my opinion - We should know where to draw the line, while putting our lives on the INTERNET.

No offenses to anyone's thinking !

Cheers,
IPS~


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Another one - 

Online dating scam costs Adelaide woman $500k | adelaidenow

IPS~


----------



## ParamVenki (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

LaFleur said:


> I was actually shocked when we walked into Y-Axis, Bangalore a couple of months ago to get a sense of the Aus immigration process - In the lobby/waiting area, they place these big file holders with a big board displaying "Success Stories" year wise along with a few magazines etc.. I simply thought they were testimonials from customers and picked up a file while waiting. To my surprise, they had photocopies of ACS/Vestass Certification letters, Grant letters, Employment letters with all kinds of sensitive information like Name, DOBs, Passport#, Employment info!!
> 
> I felt uneasy and skeptical about going through Y-Axis then and there. But we spoke to them nonetheless, got some basic information (which we had already researched on DIAC website) and decided to go ahead and start the process ourselves.
> 
> ...


Hi lafeur,


I have got my 175 visa....i had signed up with yaxis,blr....
They are a total waste as i sorted out the issues with my visa process myself...they just uploaded docs...in short i hired them thinkin i ll have some support in case of hassles,but i was wrong.
Now,eversince i received the grant...they r pestering me for the grant email with atachments...
I dont wanna send it to them for obvious reasons....am also afraid that they could tamper with my visa with the details that was submitted by me during the time of application...are my fears imaginary?
If not,what is advisable...

Regds,
Sara


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

saradha said:


> Hi lafeur,
> 
> 
> I have got my 175 visa....i had signed up with yaxis,blr....
> ...


Dont pick their phones, Y axis is very shady.. They want to stick your grant letter on their "achievements" board in their office...

When I went to Y Axis, I saw the board but when I asked if it was possible to get in touch with them now, the lady said..

"They dont stay in touch once they get their grants" True..but sure they must have taken permission to stick that letter on their boards? 

The reply totally got me shocked "We have signed a contract with them so well they dont mind"

She was either very stupid or she thought I was one..

Dont bother to give them anything and send a mail in writing for the same to not to pester you as you dont recommend them for others. 

If they still pester you warn them that you will raise a complain with the police authorities if they henceforth trouble you.

Simple


----------



## kurius (Mar 3, 2013)

Make a formal complaint to the bank from which you sent the money, preferably with the DIAC notification on the scam. If it was through other means, inform the Australian High Commission in India and Australia about the same, as the fraudsters are using their credentials for money withdrawal. I presume they should be able to do something to trace the flow of money which might lead to the culprit.


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

There's a huge rental scam going on....The scammers get our details through the rental or roomshare sites. I got phone calls from a lady called LINDEE-SUE and a few of her partners. The lady offered me an apartment in the heart of Sydney for one-fourth of the normal rent. That rang a bell. 

I went along with her to see how far she could go. She asked my details and I provided fake ones. Her attorney called himself FRASER (fake again) sent me his passport scan copy as identification and asked me deposit money.

Beware of such scammers...For those who aren't aware...Keep in mind that apartments cannot be rented in Australia sitting in India. One has to be physically present there.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2013)

I do hope you reported this to DIAC and the police? Especially as you were sent a passport scan, maybe helpful to them.


----------



## shubo2012 (Feb 18, 2012)

*Just got saved from fraud!!!*

Hi Folks,

I just saved myself from getting caught in the same scam today.
I am in Sydney currently and I came to Australia last year September.
I got a call today from "Julianne Miller" if I remember the name correctly and she happens to be from the DIAC. She even gave me a reference # and her Employee ID and told me that I need to enroll my CIS number with Indian Immigration Dept. before EOD or else my case will be on hold as per new immigration rules. She asked me is there anyway I can fly to India ASAP and go to Australia High Commission office in New Delhi, India and do the formalities. When I told her it won't be possible for me to fly now, she told me they can do it on my behalf from Canberra Immigration office also but incur some charges for the same.She gave the correct address and contact number of Immigration in Canberra as well as the Australian High Commission office address in India. She told me her colleague would be on the line and would do the needful and there I would need to pay by credit card on an IVR whatever charges it asks.
When I asked her I never know about such a thing from Indian Immigration and why they didn't contact me, she told me that they tried to contact me but I was already in Australia by then. I'm not sure how she got my Australian telephone number and my current residence address.

Thanks to the forum members, I remembered seeing this thread and knew that a scan on the same lines was doing the rounds and it was happening mainly people from India who are on PR or trying for Australian Citizenship. 

I told her to give me a call after 20 mins or so and I will check with authorities to know what can be done and she said it's fine and I hung up.
Immediately, I called the Customs Watch ( 1800 06 1800 ) and told them about this thing and they confirmed it was a scam. He gave me a number and told me to report it in scam watch. 

I thought of sharing this with everyone as it would be really useful.

Cheers
Shubo







Pradiprn said:


> This one is specifically focused on visa holders PR or otherwise from India.
> 
> You will receive a call from a 'Rachel Morgan' who will tell you that you have not completed a CIS enrollment which is supposed to be done at Australian High Commission in India. She will say that she is calling from Customs House Canberra and that she is with Customs and Border Protection
> 
> ...


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

Folks, 

I received the much Anticipated call today (if I can say so ) and discussion was on the same topic as other members have already shared. Since I was aware of such calls I started asking questioning the lady and kept asking them back to back questions. My guess is she wasn't prepared for so many questions and when i finally pretended to have network issues she got some breather and hung up on me. She started with an American accent and kept mixing it up with Indian accent. 
Important point is to keep asking the caller questions - even if the questions does not make any logic. Keep firing questions and if its a fake caller, he/she is bound to get confused. 

So be alert and vigilant!!!!


----------



## msonalkar (Nov 14, 2012)

I received call yesterday and they were claiming that my Indian citizenship is in trouble as I travelled here on PR .
I asked to send me their executive with notice or I will sue you, the person disconnected call.

Thanks for starting this thread and all who shared their experiences.


----------



## raj76 (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi ntgobinath,

you have given the scam news from Australian Education & Migration Services. I went through their site. They also do recruitment i feel. I am currently looking for a employer who can sponsor me to stay in here. Do you think they are the right persons. Because i have seen many ads saying that they will recruit and find a sponsor-er. I dont know how genuine they are. So wanted to know about AEMS. Have you been to them? or got any services done by them. Please suggest.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Microsoft issues warning on phone scam, Security and Privacy, News Centre | Microsoft Australia


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

It was my turn this Friday evening. Got a call from 'immigration department' asking if I had applied for an application 

Had some fun with her before she lost patience and hung up.

interestingly , she knew my dob , address and phone number. The only place which had that address and all these details was Lebara. Just saying.


----------



## Kundu13 (Jul 31, 2012)

I got the call today and i told her that this is a scam and why is it happening on phone an not on email, i got the conversation recorded on my phone.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

had my turn. and she called me 3 times and even knew where i work. though she asked me which visa are you on now and when did you get your visa? hahaha i was like this information, immigration should know about it already. and then she even knew my email address as well. scary! i dont know how these kinds of personal information gets leaked. lol though i told her when i got my visa as i was initially very tensed like getting a call from immigration is scary in itself when you are living in Australia.


----------



## yasin (Apr 23, 2013)

I would say, that make sure your email address in forum/s are quite different from the email address you declared on IELTS and AU Immi. If you can use a secondary mobile phone number, then it is better too. Worst case scenario, is that they would learn to immitate the voice of your family, that's real scary! So be on guard mates!

All formal notifications from AU Immi or others I believe should be done via email. It's quite suspicious why is it that the first point of establishing communication was done via phone call. Must probably be a scam.


----------



## rajemailid (Dec 1, 2013)

Oh my god. Really scary to read these scams. I got caught in another scam wherein I got a call from international number to my Indian mobile and when I attended the call there was just Hello.. and the call got disconnected. Gone.. 2$ got debited from from mobile account (2$ equal to my 140 local minutes). On "Googling" I got to know that I'm not the first one to lose 2$ for a 5 sec call  Beware of "this also". Don't attend if you are not sure of a international number.


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi,

Recently got an email from a company called Vanna Travel offering me a part-time job in Australia as part of their expansion efforts from Philippines into Australia. I have a very strong feeling that it is a scam. Mainly because the company is offering me a Travel Sales job even though I am an engineer by profession.


----------



## sugars888 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Rental Scam*

I have encounter people who wanted to rent me a place but wanted the rent money by money order without providing with the address. Beware!


----------



## Eugene_ (May 28, 2014)

Yes there are many immigration scams around. Also another thing to note is to always check that your agent is registered. There are many unregistered agents operating around the world who operate scams.

Also please note that the law is that only Registered Migration Agents can give migration advice with the exception of the following:

close family members (spouse, child, adopted child, parent, brother or sister)
sponsors or nominators
parliamentarians
officials acting in the course of their duties
members of a diplomatic mission, consular post or international organisation.


----------



## Cassiopia (Jun 4, 2014)

What about the landlord scam? Taking away expat deposit money ? Anyone here experienced that ?


----------



## Eugene_ (May 28, 2014)

Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection has released a guide on how to protect yourself from immigration fraud

People may give you false or misleading information in order to take advantage of your desire to visit or migrate to Australia. Don’t become a victim of migration fraud, look out for the warning signs. Protect Yourself from Migration Fraud

Protect Yourself from Migration Fraud

People may give you false or misleading information in order to take advantage of your desire to visit or migrate to Australia. Becoming a victim of fraudulent activity could mean you lose your life savings or your identity or have your visa cancelled.

Warning signs to look out for:

- you are asked to pay upfront in cash only, and no receipt is provided
- the fee seems extremely high – a list of fees charged by most of registered migration agents is available on the Office of the MARA website.See: What does it cost to use an Agent
- the ‘agent’ does not give you a contract or statement of services and fees
- no office address is given and you are asked to meet at a café, pub or other public area
- only a post office box or mobile phone number is provided
- no Migration Agents Registration Number (MARN) is advertised – check if an agent is registered.

See: The Register of Migration Agents – Search

A printable version of this information is available. 
See: Protect Yourself from Migration Fraud ( 78KB PDF file)

Read the stories of people who became victims of fraud so the same thing does not happen to you. 
See: Victim Stories

Anyone can become the victim of fraud—watch the department’s video ‘Don’t Get Caught Out’ to see how easily it can happen. Remember, if an offer sounds too good to be true, it probably is. 
See: Don’t Get Caught Out

Misleading information

Be aware of the following misleading immigration information, or ‘myths’ used by fraudulent operators.

Myth

Fact

- I can guarantee that you will get a visa to Australia.	
Only authorised officers from the Department of Immigration and Citizenship can issue you with a visa.
No-one can guarantee you will get a visa. Avoid internet sites and advertisements by anyone who claims they can ‘guarantee’ a visa.
A visa is only issued if your circumstances meet all the visa requirements.

- Pay now to register for the migration program.	
The department charges a Visa Application Charge (VAC) for most visas for Australia. A list of all applicable fees and charges is available. See: Form 990i ( 86KB PDF file)
The VAC only needs to be paid at the time you lodge your application.
At some locations overseas, a service charge may also apply when you lodge an application through a Service Delivery Partner.

- This is a ‘once in a lifetime opportunity’, or your ‘only’ chance to travel or migrate to Australia.	
Australian visa officers do not telephone or email people offering ‘deals’.
There may be a number of visa options for coming to Australia.
The department will only contact you in relation to a visa application you have already lodged.

- Only I can pay the department’s fees. Give me the money and I will pay the department’s fees for you.	
Take responsibility for paying your own visa application charge. You can pay the charge directly to the department. In some locations overseas, the department has arrangements for visa applications to be lodged through service delivery partners. Details on the arrangements and the payment process for each country are available. See: How to PayMake sure you know how much the visa application charge is. A list of applicable charges is on the department’s website. See: Form 990i ( 86KB PDF file)
Australian visa officers will never ask you to deposit money into an individual’s personal bank account or transfer money through a specific private money transfer company.
Make sure you get a receipt for any money you pay. Check that the receipt says what the money was paid for.

- I have a special relationship with the department.	
No-one has a special or privileged relationship with the department.
Statements such as ‘skilled migration service provider’, ‘Australian Government registered’ or ‘department registered’ imply a relationship with the department and should be treated with caution. You will know whether someone is a registered migration agent as they will have the words ‘Migration Agent Registration Number’ or ‘MARN’ on their advertising.
The department treats all applications in the same fair and reasonable way.

- Don’t worry—the department is still processing the visa.	
Ask for a copy of the confirmation letter issued by the department.
If your agent cannot provide evidence of your application, you can contact the department direct to see how your application is progressing. See: Visa Enquiries
After an application is lodged online, you will be issued a Transaction Reference Number (TRN). Use this number to go online and check the progress of your application. This is a free service. See: Check the Progress of an Application
Know what documents you need to submit with your application and make sure they are submitted.
If a visa officer requests further documentation, make sure it is submitted on time.
Stay fully informed about your application. You are responsible for your application and you should know what information it includes.

- I need to keep your original documents (that is, passport, birth certificate or marriage certificate) to give to the department.	
Generally, the department requires certified copies of documents, not the originals. Registered migration agents can certify documents.
Service Delivery Partners will forward original documents to the department if they are lodged with them.
If original documents are required, a visa officer from the department will ask for them.
If you are lodging a student visa online, then your migration agent may need to see your original documents. If so, ask your agent to make a copy and return your original documents immediately.
Prevent identity fraud—do not leave your important documents with other people.

Protect Yourself from Immigration Fraud - Move Migration


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

Eugene_ said:


> Yes there are many immigration scams around. Also another thing to note is to always check that your agent is registered. There are many unregistered agents operating around the world who operate scams.
> 
> Also please note that the law is that only Registered Migration Agents can give migration advice with the exception of the following:
> 
> ...


How to quickly check if some agent is registered is MARA or not?


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

This below link has a list of all MARA agents with a valid registration. 

https://www.mara.gov.au/search-the-register-of-migration-agents/

Girl Aussie



zahoorahmed said:


> How to quickly check if some agent is registered is MARA or not?


----------



## cooljay2708 (May 31, 2014)

Hello Group!!!

If you have any doubt regarding fees of a MARA agent or cost of hiring a MARA agent, please visit https://www.mara.gov.au/using-an-agent/working-with-your-agent/agent-fees/ to get the complete information.

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

This is something which has been going on since some time...I doubt that how these scamsters are able to gather all these details about the individual possibly without an insider's help...


----------



## shrikant79 (Sep 24, 2014)

*Direct interview for AUSTRALIA...Employee Sponsorship...How Genuine*

Hello All,

Recently I received a mail and a phone call from <<I*MAPP INFOSOLUTIONS Private Limited*>> telling me that there is gonna be a *JOB FAIR held in DELHI on 19th 20th 21st 22nd 23rd December 2014* in which direct interviews will be conducted. I need to pay only registration amount Rs.5000/- and rest all expenses will be taken care by the employee as this is a work permit (employee sponsored).

I have been on this forum for almost 2+ months and with this email, I am not sure how genuine this can be. 
So I understand there are employee sponsored visa's as well, but are they so easy that they conduct such kinda fairs and select candidates...

I am confused should I give a chance to this opportunity or go with the standard PR process.

All seniors...please help.

~Shrikant

********************************************************************************************************************
*EMAIL*
********************************************************************************************************************
Hi Sir,

This is Parul from IMAPP INFOSOLUTIONS PVT. LTD.A job carnival is going to be held on 19th 20th 21st 22nd 23rd December 2014 in which direct interviews will be conducted. If you want to give the direct interviews then firstly you need to get registered with us. After that, we will register your name for the direct interviews and the registration amount is Rs.5000/- in which three interviews will be conducted in December 2014 and rest of the interviews will be conducted in January, February 2015.People are allowed to give their interviews either by face to face or through skype. If you will pay the registration amount then you will registered with us for three months December, January and February. 

Note :-

Ø First come first service.
Ø You need to pay only registration amount Rs.5000/-
Ø You don’t need to pay any extra amount for these services because your ACCOMODATION, MEALS and AIR TICKET would be taken care by the employer.
Ø Once you will get selected in the interview then your visa would be sponsor by the employer.


Notes:
IMAPP INFO SOLUTIONS has been in the field from the year 2009. Being a leading agency for the past 5 years, we make your immigration to a foreign land as smoothly as possible. We help in making it ‘your dream come true’!! For more details kindly check the link IMAPP INFO. SOLUTIONS PVT LTD.
We are a REGISTERED COMPANY WITH THE MINISTRY OF CORPORATE AFFAIRS.
To check the same kindly check into Ministry Of Corporate Affairs - Home. Our Registration no- 260784

Thanks & Regard
PARUL
CLIENT RELATIONSHIP MANAGER
logo.png

IMAPP INFO. SOLUTIONS PVT LTD
1208 12th floor Pearl best heights-II
NSP Pitampura-110034

Office number- 011-47060466
Direct number- 07838155078 (24/7)


Office Timings: - 9.30 a.m. to 6.30 p.m. (Mon-Sat) Sunday Closed.
Email: [email protected]
URL: IMAPP INFO. SOLUTIONS PVT LTD.

NEW DELHI
Note:

1. We are a REGISTERED COMPANY WITH THE MINISTRY OF CORPORATE AFFAIRS. To check the same kindly check into Ministry Of Corporate Affairs - Home
2. Reg no- 260784.
3. Service Tax (Applicable from 1st April, 2012)-12.36%.
4. For the candidates safety we do all the work in legal stamp papers.

********************************************************************************************************************
*EMAIL*
********************************************************************************************************************


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Pay to get interviewed/hired/get your visa processed = SCAM 

besides the fact that it is illegal in Australia


----------



## satish0211 (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi Srikanth, Good that you started this thread. I too received a similar invite - I searched all over the net to get some positive reviews but could not find any. They have a linkedIn page but was really surprised to just find 1 connection, considering they are a few years into this market. I asked for testimonials from existing customers and they have just given me some email ids. They say if I need to see real testimonials I need to sign up for their program by paying 70,000Rs. TO ME NOTHING OF THIS SOUNDS REAL SO FAR. Let me know if you have anything interesting to share.


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

Oh i wish immigration was so simple, 5000₹ and few interviews and here you go to Oz. They are trying to say we all are fools to go through such a tedious process. 😀
To me it is a fake mail to extract money from you. Nothing good comes so easily. Spend your time on forum and go for proper immigration process.
Best wishes.


----------



## shrikant79 (Sep 24, 2014)

satish0211 said:


> Hi Srikanth, Good that you started this thread. I too received a similar invite - I searched all over the net to get some positive reviews but could not find any. They have a linkedIn page but was really surprised to just find 1 connection, considering they are a few years into this market. I asked for testimonials from existing customers and they have just given me some email ids. They say if I need to see real testimonials I need to sign up for their program by paying 70,000Rs. TO ME NOTHING OF THIS SOUNDS REAL SO FAR. Let me know if you have anything interesting to share.


For me they are just saying 5000 for tech evaluation and registration for the interviews.
Once done, they will conduct the interviews by end of december for the 457 visa.
I know there are job fairs which are conducted but this seems something new.
I'm not doing anything as of now, since the interviews will also happen in Jan as they say.
I'll keep a check on these, some of my friends have applied though....


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

shrikant79 said:


> For me they are just saying 5000 for tech evaluation and registration for the interviews.
> Once done, they will conduct the interviews by end of december for the 457 visa.
> I know there are job fairs which are conducted but this seems something new.
> I'm not doing anything as of now, since the interviews will also happen in Jan as they say.
> I'll keep a check on these, some of my friends have applied though....


lolz...its really a new things as you said...offshore Interviews when onshore job dont even exist.....buddy dont spend a single penny for this else you will regret later on....

I haven't seen the mail or anything but i know about the current job market pretty well. when there is so much unemployment inside Oz then why on earth any company need to hire from outside Oz....457 costs a company more than hiring a PR. that's how it is designed.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Scam and not even a good one. 

They're not registered anywhere in Australia let alone with the https://www.mara.gov.au/

Fools and their money can soon be parted!


----------



## master.rohit (Jan 9, 2015)

*Imapp may be a scam*

I got a call last week with the same offerings.
I am asked to pay 2k for initial evaluation.
This got me searching the net and I landed up here.
I too think this is a scam.

The registration date in mca.gov.in shows 23/11/2013
Then how come they are in this field from 2009?
There is one particular complaint that a guy has filed recently in a number of websites.

I delayed my response and they are going to call me next week.
I am now thinking what to ask, so that I can confirm it is a fraud.

Rohit


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

master.rohit said:


> I got a call last week with the same offerings.
> I am asked to pay 2k for initial evaluation.
> This got me searching the net and I landed up here.
> I too think this is a scam.
> ...


Ask them to deduct 2k from your salary once they hire you. they will never call you back again


----------



## prash1980 (Jan 16, 2015)

*fake*

iN THE email they mentioned MARa=MARA(Reg. No.-1385899)., is this fake?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

prash1980 said:


> iN THE email they mentioned MARa=MARA(Reg. No.-1385899)., is this fake?


 Completely fake. That is a registration number is for George Lombards firm who is a respected agent and doesnt offer such services. 

https://www.mara.gov.au/search-the-register-of-migration-agents/

That site/firm will be gone soon once I inform George.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

MARA Agents are NOT licenced recruiters and can NOT offer recruitment advice. They can only offer immigration advice and/or apply for immigration proceedings on your behalf.


----------



## shrikant79 (Sep 24, 2014)

_shel said:


> Completely fake. That is a registration number is for George Lombards firm who is a respected agent and doesnt offer such services.
> 
> https://www.mara.gov.au/search-the-register-of-migration-agents/
> 
> That site/firm will be gone soon once I inform George.


 I too found this information and I contacted George Lombards to confirm if they are partners to provide any such services to these guys. They have strictly denied any association. It came as a surprise to me that they responded very calmly and intended to take no actions.


Hi Shrikant,

Thanks for your email.

Sorry but we don’t have any connection with IMAPP Info Solutions.

If you have any further enquiries please do not hesitate to contact our office.
Kind regards,
XXXXX XXXXX 

George Lombard Consultancy


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Much bigger funny part is that THEY Claim themselves as 

*INDIA's number 1 immigration consultancy firm*


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> when you lie, you should lie big, since you're going to get in legal trouble anyways lol


Ha ha ha.......Another funny part is that not going to get in legal trouble.

You do big mistake and you do any fraud and easily escape as there is a loop holes in the law. (Because there is no regulatory for this.)

They crab the innocents and charge Rs 5000.00 as consulting charges........


CLEAR FRAUD BUT CLEAN CHIT.......:juggle:

So pathetic! Who will take action ? unless the concern person moves to consumer forum.......


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Ha ha ha.......Another funny part is that not going to get in legal trouble.
> 
> You do big mistake and you do any fraud and easily escape as there is a loop holes in the law. (Because there is no regulatory for this.)
> 
> ...


On an Egyptian Facebook page for immigration aspirant, several members asked me about an ongoing scam in Egypt, where a scammer alleges that he can arrange a job as a "Security guard" in Australia, in return they need to pay 10K EGP (around $1.5K AUD) .... 

The thing is, I managed to successfully convince two potential victims out of it, mentioning that

1- It's illegal to charge employees for visa costs or commission to join a job

2- Australia is full of unemployed people who'd take that job

3- Accordingly, getting sponsorship would not work out

4- Moreover, guard job is neither in SOL nor in CSOL hence it's not eligible for 457

5- Last but not least, security guard jobs are heavily regulated and most if not all states require you to be at least a PR to be granted a license.


Everyone else did not believe me, thinking I am jealous or something, while some people said who cares it's only 10K EGP (these people are very poor and they can sustain on this money for 3-5 months as families or even longer as singles!) .... Some of them don't even speak English !!!

And of course the guy will disappear after collecting 10K EGP x 100+ people ...... 



Scammers will always thrive as long as fools exist


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

happybuddha said:


> Hey OP, whatever happened to your other friends who paid up ? I am sorta curious to know


do you really have to ask  ?


----------

